# Two piece layout?



## kimber (Aug 2, 2013)

We are starting an HO layout. Real simple. Just a county place, barn, cows, junk cars, old
pickup, freight station, one bridge. few trees. some fence for the cows. 
We have about a hundred feet of track, six switches, two bumper, two connections. two
power packs, maybe a hundred telephone poles, and a bunch of signs.
Two engines, seven cars, all freight and two cabooses. One cabooses will be on blocks
by the barn with a TV antenna and dog. 

We want a siding behind the freight office and a spur going over the swamp area. 
We may do a runway with some airplanes too. 

We were thinking about felt for the grass, roads, and water, clear plastic over the water, 
We have Buckmann track, so we don't have to deal with the roadbed. We would spray
clear over the felt to stop the lint problem and keep dust from getting in it. 

We would like a 4'x8' layout, but to do this it really needs to be in two pieces.

What is the most practical way to join the two sections? We have a full wood working
shop and some machine shop stuff.

We were thinking turn buckles on the sides and dowels to line it up?

Any help will be greatly appreciated,

Kimber


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee, if you have woodworking skills, just use a doweling jig to create a couple of alignment pins in the sides, glue the dowels in one side and taper them slightly on the ends for the other side. For holding them together, do what we do in modular RR clubs, we just use a couple of C-clamps to hold the modules together.

Perfect alignment.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Kimber

What you are talking about is often referred to as modular.

For an 8 X 4 layout you would construct 2-4 X 4 frames of 1 by 3 or 1 by 4
lumber using screws, not nails. You may want to add an additional
brace across in the middle.

You would make legs of the same material that would be bolted
onto the frames. Get adjustable feet for the legs to be used
for leveling. 

Place the assembled 2 modules together where you want them
and BOLT THEM together in at least 2 places.

As you mention, any suitable method can be used to true the
frames.

The plywood could be kept in one piece or cut in 2 4 X 4 pieces
and attached to the modules. Keeping it whole would be preferred.

Note that, using this system, you can easily expand your layout
by building more modules and bolt them on.

Such construction has the further advantage of being able
to be taken down, or moved.

Does that nail it for you? 

Don


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Don's comments on the modular construction is well focused. If you visit their internet sites you can find excellent information on construction, electrical, etc. One thing on the electrical, most of the modular folks are required to used heavy gauge electrical service (because the fire mars halls require it a shows - not really required for home use)


----------



## kimber (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, it won't have legs, floor job. They need to stack to go under the bed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you can have removable legs to run it, then just take them off to put it under the bed.

Take a look at the construction plans for the club I belong to: NPOG Modular RR Club

Here's the Module Construction Details.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Why does it have to have legs? It seems that the two pieces of the layout should be level at the point where the two sections come together so the track sections can be joined. This may further suggest that the two sections, when put together should be level. Can the two sections be made level by using a continuous beam (maybe a 1” x 3” and the length or short) under the two section join line? Without the legs, one is down on one's knees but that is doable. I think, with a little gray matter time, that it can be done without legs.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

With the alignment dowels and the sections clamped together, the tracks should mate just fine. I like the legs simply because I don't want to crawl around on the floor when running.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Kimber

I see you saying the layout, in 2 sections, will be STACKED under
a bed. To me that means module A on the bottom and B ON IT.

This kinda jolted me. If you have all of the scenic effects you describe
on the layout it seems there will be a lot of damage if you 'stack'
the 2 sections. And also, how high off the floor is the bottom of the Bed?

Maybe I'm reading you incorrectly. Tell me the facts. Get me on
the yellow brick road. 

Don


----------



## kimber (Aug 2, 2013)

DonR said:


> Kimber
> 
> I see you saying the layout, in 2 sections, will be STACKED under
> a bed. To me that means module A on the bottom and B ON IT.
> ...


We are planning on a 3 1/2X3/4" frame with 1/2" ply decking. Placing the trees and 
building where they are not under the framing. Having spacer in the corners and a
removable support in the center. And a cover over the top. A couple things will\
need to be removed, the barn and maybe the freight station, the trees should be
fine. The piece on top won't have trees so the cover can be like 1 1/2 high. The 
framing on the top piece will be notched to clear the tracks. It will all be locked
together so it can be moved in one piece. 

We have just over a foot clearance under the bed. Old fashion bed. If you fall out of
bed you can hurt yourself. Floor to top of mattress is 35"

The whole thing should be ten inches tall. It works on paper....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you heard the old saying about paper designs always working?


----------



## kimber (Aug 2, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Have you heard the old saying about paper designs always working?


On paper it is impossible for a bumblebee to fly!

Followed by:

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Do bumblebees fly?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Do bumblebees fly?



Fly's fly.


----------



## kimber (Aug 2, 2013)

big ed said:


> Fly's fly.


That brings up the old question, if

Onion powder is made from onions.

Garlic powder is made from garlic's.

Where does baby powder come from??:dunno:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Girl Scout cookies,,are they made from ground up GS?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Jack.....that is terrible


----------



## kimber (Aug 2, 2013)

Carl said:


> Jack.....that is terrible


I think they are actually chopped up.

I love children, when they are properly cooked.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

On paper Bumble bees and C-5 Galaxy AF planes can't fly


----------

